# Farewell Good Friend (Pic/Video [email protected]!)



## PuffDragon (Feb 19, 2008)

So I have decided to sell my BW Tegu "Faden." I am recieving a 1.1 pair Chocoan Extremes this summer. Along with financial as well as personal reasons I have decided to rehome Faden. I found a local buyer who will be taking him this Friday. Although, I realized today I am sad about it....in the long run with my goals in the hobby and my life, it's better off this way. I will be taking the down time to build a wicked awesome enclosure for my new arrivals come summer! Here are some shots I took today of Faden. He's growing so fast! I got him mid Nov. and he was about 10" and now is just over the 21" mark.






















Here is a video I took today. It was pretty cool...he got 2 roaches at once!!! I liked it lol. Check it out.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXt-4u0QEvI">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXt-4u0QEvI</a><!-- m -->

And lastly some old shots for comparison:


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 19, 2008)

Joe you have done an awesome job with him, he looks great!! I also like the video, it is too cool!!


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics and great video too, I've never seen a roach face to face, but for what I can see Juancho can take care of them!


----------



## DZLife (Feb 19, 2008)

Aww, I wish you would have sold him to me! He is gorgeous!


----------



## dorton (Feb 19, 2008)

I hate to hear you are getting rid of him, but glad you will be getting what you want. Did you tell the person getting him as part of the deal he had to come on here and post?


----------



## Dragon_girl (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah you should do that


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 19, 2008)

I have told him about the site already and that he should join!!! At the very least read through some of the articles. I hope he does and I will reiderate it to him when we meet in person to make the exchange. I would really like to see how he progresses as well.  If that yellow stays....I may just have to get him back somehow


----------



## Mike (Feb 19, 2008)

Sad to hear, I'm glad he found a good home though.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, it's official. Faden now has a new home....the guy said he would get on the forums. So hopefully he does and we can see his new setup.


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Mar 1, 2008)

The last picture breaks my heart. It's like at the end of a movie when the main character dies and you see pics of him/her through their life... So sweet


----------



## PuffDragon (May 9, 2008)

So it has been close to 3 months that I have been tegu-less  The guy I gave Faden to promised me he would keep me updated and send pics and even join the forum. Well, I emailed him twice now and haven't heard anything back. I just hope he is in good hands and that I made the right decision. I just wanna know that everything is OK and that he is making out well. I hate empty promises.


----------



## angelrose (May 10, 2008)

awwww Puff, if I knew then I would have taken him. you are close by. I hope he is well.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 10, 2008)

Yea, you gotta hate it when people don't stand behind their word.


----------

